# South Eastern Michigan snow!



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

northern Oakland county area
What's everyone hearing for snow saturday into sunday? I've herd everything from rain to 6-12"


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

Now that we've signed an hourly contract, I'd love to see 12.

An ice storm wouldn't be half bad either.


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'd be happy with more than just a salting. Just bought a new plow and i'm itching to use it! I'm hearing 5-9"by monday in my area.


----------

